# Welche Boiliegröße ist die " beste " ??



## Marvin-2908 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte euch mal fragen welche boiliegröße die beste ist.?
Fängt man mit klienen boilies nur kkliene Karpfen oder kann man auch große Fangen??
Welche Minni-Boilie lassen sich empfehlen?

lg Marvi

P.s Schönes neues Jahr und ein ggggaaaaaannnnnnnz dickes Petrie Heil!!!!


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße ist die " beste " ??*

Keine Boiliegröße ist die beste.

Es ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich.

An manchen Gewässern sind MicroMurmeln von 10mm Der Renner , an anderen Wiederrum kommt man an ü30 Kugeln nicht vorbei...

Aber als Normal Größe hat sich wohl 20mm Am Meisten Durchgesetzt bzw wird von den meisten gefischt.


----------



## allrounder11 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße ist die " beste " ??*

1.Kann man nicht beantworten .
2.Absoluter quatsch ein 60pfündiger karpfen geht genauso auf ein 12mm wie auf ein 40mm.
3.Gegenfrage was heißt bei dir mini?


----------



## Djluke (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße ist die " beste " ??*

Kommt ja auch immer was was für fische zu fangen willst bzw was für fische im Gewässer vorhanden sind.

Wenn du außschlichlich große Karpfen fangen willst und mit groß meine ich 20kg + dann nimmt man eine 30 Murmel oder größer aber wenn du nur kleine fangen willst ( bis 15 kg ) dann nimmt man 10-18mm

Wie gesagt ist halt vom Gewässer abhänig was für Fische vorhanden sind und 2 musst du dir klar werden was für Fische du fangen willst.

Aber 20mm ist glaube ich die Durchschnittsgröße wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche 

Mfg Lukas


----------



## Lupus (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße ist die " beste " ??*

Da kann ich Djluke keinesfalls recht geben, ich hab meine größten Karpfen mit einer einzelnen 16ner Murmel gefangen...

Die Ködergröße ist nur sehr bedingt selektiv!
Auch kleine Karpfen oder gar Brassen hängen sich an Ködern auf die eigentlich zu groß für sie sind und das passiert auch regelmäßig!

Große Köder haben den Vorteil das sie in der Tendenz eher nur von ghroßen Fischen gefressen werden können!Dass bedeutet jedoch nicht das sie das auch tun. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass besonders große Karpfen gut auf kleine Köder reagieren.

Kleine Köder haben den Vorteil das sie wesentlich mehr Inhaltsstoffe Pro Kilo an das Wasser abgeben als größere Murmeln. Der Grund ihre Oberfläche ist bei gleichem Gewicht wesentlich höher!
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist das mehr Fische zum Fressen und suchen animiert werden! Allerdings werden natürlich auch die Brassen aufmerksamer! (Vielleicht macht hier ein harter kleiner Boilie Sinn?)

Eine allgemein gültige Regel aufzustellen ist leider nicht möglich!
Ich selbst habe schon sehr gute erfolge mit 16ner Murmeln in Gewässern erzielt in denen es auch eine große Zahl Weißfische gibt....

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## allrounder11 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße ist die " beste " ??*



Lupus schrieb:


> Da kann ich Djluke keinesfalls recht geben, ich hab meine größten Karpfen mit einer einzelnen 16ner Murmel gefangen...
> 
> Die Ködergröße ist nur sehr bedingt selektiv!
> Auch kleine Karpfen oder gar Brassen hängen sich an Ködern auf die eigentlich zu groß für sie sind und das passiert auch regelmäßig!
> ...


 

|good:


----------



## marcus7 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße ist die " beste " ??*



Djluke schrieb:


> Wenn du außschlichlich große Karpfen fangen willst und mit groß meine ich 20kg + dann nimmt man eine 30 Murmel oder größer aber wenn du nur kleine fangen willst ( bis 15 kg ) dann nimmt man 10-18mm
> 
> Mfg Lukas


 


you made my Day

PS: Welche Größe muss ich nehmen wenn ich 30Kg+ fangen möchte?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße ist die " beste " ??*



marcus7 schrieb:


> you made my Day
> 
> PS: Welche Größe muss ich nehmen wenn ich 30Kg+ fangen möchte?


 

37,5er, aber nicht größer dann werden es "nur" große graser um die 50 pfd, und die will er nicht :q


----------



## Knigge007 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße ist die " beste " ??*



Boot angler schrieb:


> 37,5er, aber nicht größer dann werden es "nur" große graser um die 50 pfd, und die will er nicht :q





lololololoooooo

man Ihr seit aber bööööööööööööööööööööööööse .....#d


----------



## Marvin-2908 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße ist die " beste " ??*

mir ist es egal welche fische ich fange und wie groß sie sind.
Beim angeln geht es nicht nur ums fisch fangen!!!#d
würde mich aber über einen beifang freuen und werde deshalb mit kleinen boilies fischen


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße ist die " beste " ??*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> mir ist es egal welche fische ich fange und wie groß sie sind.
> Beim angeln geht es nicht nur ums fisch fangen!!!#d
> würde mich aber über einen beifang freuen und werde deshalb mit kleinen boilies fischen


 
jetzt mal im ernst, auch mit 30ér murmeln wirst du deinen beifang haben..
ich habe auf 30ér sinker + 24ér poppi schon brassen gefangen...
deshalb nehmen wir dich so ein bisschen auf den arm...
aber wenn du mit 20ér knödeln fischt wirst du sicher nichts verkehrt machen...

nur deine frage war halt sehr amüsant, denn "die größe ist nicht alles" |bigeyes:q

das kommt halt immer auf´s gewässer , die nahrung, die gewohnheiten der fische ect pp an...

nimm 20ér und du liegst nicht falsch...

habe persönlich auch schon auf 2 10ér boilies nen 30pfd + fisch gefangen...


----------



## Taskin (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Boiliegröße ist die " beste " ??*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> mir ist es egal welche fische ich fange und wie groß sie sind.
> Beim angeln geht es nicht nur ums fisch fangen!!!#d
> würde mich aber über einen beifang freuen und werde deshalb mit kleinen boilies fischen


 

dann spar dir doch das geld für boilies und häng maden an den haken... da kann genau so mal ein schöner karpfen drauf beisen.


----------

